# Food and drink in Manhattan



## terrythomas (Oct 27, 2008)

i'll be there in dec with some friends and want to find a nice cosy place for good food and drinks.  its for a special night so would be nice if its the sort of place you can fit in dressed up a bit.  don't really want anywhere too stiff tho.

so far ive heard the meatpacking district and soho / greenwich village (are they the same area?) are good places to go and tribeca whereever that is.

do you think i can just wing it on the night or is it best to book somewhere.  

any recommendations?


----------



## D (Oct 30, 2008)

terrythomas said:


> i'll be there in dec with some friends and want to find a nice cosy place for good food and drinks.  its for a special night so would be nice if its the sort of place you can fit in dressed up a bit.  don't really want anywhere too stiff tho.
> 
> so far ive heard the meatpacking district and soho / greenwich village (are they the same area?) are good places to go and tribeca whereever that is.
> 
> ...



DIdn't you already post this thread about somewhere to celebrate with your lady for her birthday or something?

OR was that someone else?

SoHo, Meatpacking, Greenwich Vill are all different areas with different vibes.  My favorite is Greenwich Village.

Depends on the night/place whether you have to book.


----------



## davesgcr (Nov 2, 2008)

Just back this am from NYC ! (and jet lagged) 

Masses of places in the Villiage - try walking around on MacDougal Street or similar around Bleecker etc - you will be spoilt for choice and venues. All food tastes catered for.


----------



## rachamim18 (Nov 4, 2008)

You know, it seems cheesy but I would dare to say "Tavern on the Green" at E63rd and CPW, right off Sheep's Meadow in Central Park. It is a stodgy place but not like 21, requiring jacket and all that. Food is great if a bit on the pricy side (21 has the best food but then you said not dressed up).


The village and SoHo as someone mentioned but the only place I could mention down there would be Japonica and that is a bit north of those 2 neighbourhoods...and you might not dig Japanese.

Know a great Thai place up around 55th, on 6th Avenue. there is probably a thousand places you could find suiting that description though.


----------



## grimble (Nov 4, 2008)

Pastis - 9th Av in Meat packing District is a good French style bistro, full of social Xrays but with a decent buzz.
Balthazar - 80 Spring St in Soho is the template for that sort of place, sort of Manhattan's Ivy.
Schillers Liquor Bar - 131 Rivington in the LES is a hipster version of the above, tiled walls and wine in carafes.
The Spotted Pig - 314 W 11th in Greenwich Village is a NY take on an English gastropub, think it has a Michellin star.
The Little Owl - 90 Bedford, Greenwich Village is a small and cool spot, can be hard to get into (book ahead all of these).
Oyster Bar at Grand Central Station - go at lunchtime and sit at the bar, and take a look at the ticket hall too.

I would also recommend:
Momofuku Noodle, 171 1st Av, East Village for the pork buns and noodles (no bookings, prepare to wait).
PDT (Please Don't Tell), 113 St Marks Place East Village, a prohibition style cocktail bar hidden behind a secret door in a phone booth in Crips hot dog shop...get there at 6pm when it opens or try to book 212 614 0386

Next time I go I want to try the Stanton Social (99 Stanton, LES) but can't recommend yet!


----------



## D (Nov 4, 2008)

grimble said:


> Balthazar - 80 Spring St in Soho is the template for that sort of place, sort of Manhattan's Ivy.



overrated, overpriced, noisy...but the takeaway part is not bad.  Citrus ginger tea = delicious.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 4, 2008)

Our fave for a reasonable night out is Cafe Mogador on St.Mark's. Their babaganoush is to die for!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 4, 2008)

terrythomas said:


> any recommendations?


Bagels from street vendors.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 4, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Bagels from street vendors.



Some of the food from street vendors is superb, kebabs, curries whatever ya fancy.


----------



## grimble (Nov 4, 2008)

http://forums.egullet.org/index.php?showforum=4

Lots of stuff on here about NYC eating and drinking.  Chowhound is also good.


----------



## D (Nov 5, 2008)

1927 said:


> Our fave for a reasonable night out is Cafe Mogador on St.Mark's. Their babaganoush is to die for!!



Mogador is great!



***

Almost everyone I know who eats cheap street food in NYC has, at some point, gotten food poisoning as a result.  Eat it at your own peril.  There's a lot of fancy pants street vendors nowadays, however, that are more expensive and (presumably?) of better quality.


----------



## rachamim18 (Nov 5, 2008)

On street food, the best in my opinion in taste and in atmosphere is the Mid-Eastern cart on 47th and 6th. The cart is owned by an Israeli Jew who runs it with an Arab aand African Muslims. 

As for food posining, well I have no doubt it happens but can honestly say I have never heard of it happening myself. I would much rather eat off a NYC cart than a resturant than in cafes in 3/4ths the world. There is risk in anything and everything but I imagine much less in NYC streetfood given the Health e. nonsense they must endure.


----------



## geekpenguin (Nov 11, 2008)

The Bridge Cafe is a really nice little place just a few blocks from Brooklyn Bridge - sorry I can't remember the exact street. It's sort of bistro/brasserie style and has nice food. Went there a few years ago and it's pretty secluded, but chilled and relaxing. Nice atmosphere. 

If you're just after something sweet, or instead of a 'meal', try Serendipity 3 (it's on the upper west side, near Bloomingdales) - their sundaes are amazing! Just watch when you go, because that place is pretty famous (and a nice spot to spot the famous...) and can get busy, so be prepared to queue. Or there's the restaurant down in Macy's that looked really nice when I was there, but didn't get a chance to check out.


----------



## D (Nov 12, 2008)

geekpenguin said:


> The Bridge Cafe is a really nice little place just a few blocks from Brooklyn Bridge - sorry I can't remember the exact street. It's sort of bistro/brasserie style and has nice food. Went there a few years ago and it's pretty secluded, but chilled and relaxing. Nice atmosphere.
> 
> If you're just after something sweet, or instead of a 'meal', try Serendipity 3 (it's on the upper west side, near Bloomingdales) - their sundaes are amazing! Just watch when you go, because that place is pretty famous (and a nice spot to spot the famous...) and can get busy, so be prepared to queue. Or there's the restaurant down in Macy's that looked really nice when I was there, but didn't get a chance to check out.



Serendipity was one of my favorite restaurants when I was a kid.  It's overpriced, overcrowded, and all that jazz (make a reservation, for god's sake, or go at a really random time if you go at all).  It's on the Upper EAST Side, not west side; but yes, right near Bloomingdales.

It's NOT the place to go if you're getting dressed up.  Expect loads of tourists, teenagers, families from the 'burbs, etc.


----------



## terrythomas (Nov 13, 2008)

thanks all.  booked in here in the end:

www.rivercafe.com just near the brooklyn bridge. is very very expenseeev but is a special night


----------



## JWH (Nov 20, 2008)

rachamim18 said:


> On street food, the best in my opinion in taste and in atmosphere is the Mid-Eastern cart on 47th and 6th.


The Vendy Awards were given recently, too: http://streetvendor.org/vendys/

Not exactly romantic, though!


----------

